# Moving to Canada



## Brownie2010 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi All,

I have not been on this forum in a while mainly because I was not really going anywhere and therefore had nothing to contribute to discussions. Well on Saturday I received some good news that my working holiday visa for Canada has been issued. I am of cause over the moon but now I am a bit worry as I don’t really know anyone out there. Hence why I am here asking for some advice on how I can meet new people and even maybe have a friend before leaving the UK. I am going to be living in downtown Toronto with a roommate in January. 

Brownie2010


----------

